# downgrade linksys DD-WRT firmware to OEM?



## 12340987

How do you get rid of DD WRT firmware?


----------



## brian

you should be able to just reload the original firmware but i have never done it, i enjoyed dd-wrt too much


----------



## 12340987

Doesn't let me. I have v6, so it runs all crappy on it.


----------

